# Best Mower for grass on hill?



## cloudmover (Jul 21, 2018)

Hello everyone.

We purchased our home in Bergen County, NJ just under 4 years ago.

The grass we inherited was more weeds than grass.

I knew nothing about grass, so, I turned to Youtube. I've watched a good chunk of LCN videos and any other youtube video on lawn care that is available.

I have a corner lot on a hill. Small grassy area, about 2000 square feet. I have the cool season mix - Bluegrass, Ryegrass and Fescue. 
I put down whatever herbicide, seed or soil amendment is needed.

We have had a lawn guy come and cut our grass for the past four years. I'd like to do it myself.

Which brings me to my question…
What mower would be best to mow this hill?







Our lawn guy just manhandles his gas mower up and down the hill and he uses a weed whacker to touch things up. There must be a better way. Any suggestions?

I have a budget of about $500.00

Thank you for all your help.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Hmm. You had me thinking for an answer. I would think that a Toro with a pacemaker feature might be the best since you just push and the wheels then spin. This might help with going up the hill.

Would you need to lift the mower up the wall or there is a path? If so , the an option would be a manual push reel mower since they are light weight.


----------



## Mightyquinn (Jan 31, 2017)

You might want to look into getting a hover mower. They might be a little higher than your budget allows but they look like the ideal tool for what you need. There are several companies that make them.

[media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6S57mQBR1U[/media]


----------



## Ge0rdi3brit (Aug 30, 2018)

Another option to consider would be one of the Honda HRX mowers which has the plastic deck. They're very light weight which would help you maintain control when going up and down that slope. They have plenty of torque too and shouldn't have a problem going up that slope.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

Holy crap batman. 4x4 push mower, get some goats.....


----------



## adgattoni (Oct 3, 2017)

Mightyquinn said:


> You might want to look into getting a hover mower. They might be a little higher than your budget allows but they look like the ideal tool for what you need. There are several companies that make them.
> 
> [media]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=o6S57mQBR1U[/media]


California Trimmer makes one of these hover mowers too. There's also flymo. Here's a cheaper corded one on Amazon .


----------



## cloudmover (Jul 21, 2018)

g-man said:


> Hmm. You had me thinking for an answer. I would think that a Toro with a pacemaker feature might be the best since you just push and the wheels then spin. This might help with going up the hill.
> 
> Would you need to lift the mower up the wall or there is a path? If so , the an option would be a manual push reel mower since they are light weight.


Thank you all for the responses.

g-man -
Yes, there is a path around the back of the house. The garage and backyard are on flat ground. The front of the house and steps are on the hill.




adgattoni said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> > You might want to look into getting a hover mower. They might be a little higher than your budget allows but they look like the ideal tool for what you need. There are several companies that make them.
> ...


Wow. What an odd yet, brilliant design.
I will definitely look into these. That Flymo looks like it might be an option to try out. Thank you for the link adgattoni.

I'll look into the Honda and Toro options as well.

Thanks guys!


----------



## cloudmover (Jul 21, 2018)

Aawickham78 said:


> Holy crap batman. 4x4 push mower, get some goats.....


  
The wife suggested goats!

Along with artificial grass and concrete.


----------



## TheTurfTamer (Aug 8, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=toQkWzUCi8c

Just a bit more than $500.00 LOL. But sweet concept..


----------

